# Where do you work on your bikes?



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2020)

Our garage is packed to the brim with all kinds of junk.  So much so, that I gave the garage to the wife and had a tough shed made for the bikes. The shed is full so I work on all of the bikes in the backyard.  It is the best therapy and dealing with all of the crap at work.   Here's my little backyard bike-workshop piece of heaven.  Where do you do your bike wrenching?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice backyard Chris! I like working outdoors also (when it's not raining) I have a small workbench next to the garage door. It's nice working in the sun and the lighting is better. I envy you guys in California with your moderate climate.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2020)

In the driveway, in front of the garage under a canopy.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2020)

Tim the Skid said:


> Nice backyard Chris! I like working outdoors also (when it's not raining) I have a small workbench next to the garage door. It's nice working in the sun and the lighting is better. I envy you guys in California with your moderate climate.



Thanks. It was right at 100 this last weekend but we cool off nicely at night.  I have tools all over the ground when I'm working and it's a mess.  I bring out the wagon and clean it all up each night and it cleans up well.  the wife, after almost 30 year, is finally starting to like the old junk.  I can't believe that she didn't freak out when I hang the Quaker State sign on the side of the garage.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> In the driveway, in front of the garage under a canopy.



Don't you have a basement?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Don't you have a basement?



It's a California basement...and it's packed with parts and projects.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> It's a California basement...and it's packed with parts and projects.



Most of us don't have that, it's rare.  I've been in Cali for about 35 years and have never had a basement.  I kind of thought you would sneak then in the house and work on them.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Most of us don't have that, it's rare.  I've been in Cali for about 35 years and have never had a basement.  I kind of thought you would sneak then in the house and work on them.



Sometimes...or on the front porch. I'm off this week, so I'm attempting to organize this chaos, make room and hopefully find stuff to sell.


----------



## Sandman (Apr 27, 2020)

The weather detects my location . If it's raining or cold in the garage  , when it's too hot , out back under a oak with a fan on . 
When it's just right anywhere outside . Kind of like the three bear story


----------



## mrg (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2020)

My garage. One side is bikes and yard equipment etc. other side is my work area. Wife’s car goes back in when winter rears it’s ugly head.


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 28, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Our garage is packed to the brim with all kinds of junk.  So much so, that I gave the garage to the wife and had a tough shed made for the bikes. The shed is full so I work on all of the bikes in the backyard.  It is the best therapy and dealing with all of the crap at work.   Here's my little backyard bike-workshop piece of heaven.  Where do you do your bike wrenching?
> 
> View attachment 1182960




Supposed to work on them, not treat them to Club Med!!!!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 28, 2020)

The work area in my shop.


----------



## Sven (Apr 28, 2020)

I work in my 10x14 shed. I usually push my small fleet of bikes outside to give me more room to move around.
 During the cold months, I work in my living room or kitchen table. I had my truing stand on the kitchen table for a while during this winter. 
And let's not forget my picnic table. I'll flip the bike over on that and operate.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 28, 2020)

In my ever evolving basement shop.  This was my area until we moved.  Current new space is under construction.    More room for bikes.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 28, 2020)

In my tiny garage after moving 10-12 bikes.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Thanks. It was right at 100 this last weekend but we cool off nicely at night.  I have tools all over the ground when I'm working and it's a mess.  I bring out the wagon and clean it all up each night and it cleans up well.  the wife, after almost 30 year, is finally starting to like the old junk.  I can't believe that she didn't freak out when I hang the Quaker State sign on the side of the garage.



That sounds so familiar.  I work out of my garage and in my side shed and I also have a small storage shed behind my buddy's garage. My work bench is the driveway or pavers area and the work bench when I can get to it. Oh well. It's all good for me. Work and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

mrg said:


>



Looks like me working on my first car (pedal car that is!) When I was about 5 or 6 years old. Really cool picture that brings back lots of memories.  Thanks for that. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> In my tiny garage after moving 10-12 bikes.View attachment 1183038
> View attachment 1183039



With snacks too!! Such a deal. Better than trying to chew on an old tire, tube or piece of seat covering. Ice cream sammich are always the best. Enjoy. Razin. P.S. cold beer always works in a pinch too!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> With snacks too!! Such a deal. Better than trying to chew on an old tire, tube or piece of seat covering. Ice cream sammich are always the best. Enjoy. Razin. P.S. cold beer always works in a pinch too!!





Haha! Ice cream sammiches up top, cold microbrew down below set up as I enter the garage.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Most of us don't have that, it's rare.  I've been in Cali for about 35 years and have never had a basement.  I kind of thought you would sneak then in the house and work on them.



Basements are nice. Our small.log home sits on a slab so that's why I have two sheds and a small storage for all my bikes and stuff. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Gladiron (Apr 28, 2020)

Working Small | The Workshop
					

Any of us with hobbies at home that require tools and materials, know that sometimes things can get a little out of hand. Especially when it comes to our obsession  with bicycles. For me, any given project will result in tools and stuff left either in my studio, garage, porch, carport or patio...




					thecabe.com


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Haha! Ice cream sammiches up top, cold microbrew down below set up as I enter the garage.



Monkey arms, you are a lucky man indeed! I have a small dorm sized fridge in my storage shed but only have room for a six pack and some freezee pops but it's better than nothing especially on a muggy hot wisconsin summer  day. Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Haha! Ice cream sammiches up top, cold microbrew down below set up as I enter the garage.



Nice to meet you Eric. My names Mark and I'm a hoard a bikeaholic.


----------



## comet (Apr 28, 2020)

I got divorced a couple of years ago and now I do most of it in the living room, unless it's warm then I work in the front yard. They say divorce is expensive because it's worth it. You have to decide for yourself.


----------



## catfish (Apr 28, 2020)

At a Top Secret underground location.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 28, 2020)

I use my garage. I bought a bike stand on eBay a while back when one of the folding leg gussets gave out when the 59 Hornet went on it even though the weight limit was near 70 lbs. I contacted the seller and he sent me a replacement that is still unpacked.
I went to Home Depot and got a couple of 1/2” metal plumbing pipes that I rigged using the stand’s  clamping part on a 2x4x8 clamped to the top storage hanging platform I made. This way it’s portable and easily stored. I trashed the rest of the stand.
Here I’m working on a Raleigh Marathon I bought back in the early 80’s after my Schwinn 10 speed was stolen. I gave it to my son in law since he was looking for a bike. I’m glad he loves this bike and enjoys riding it when he has the time.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 28, 2020)

Spent lots of time in the old shop this winter. First off, I put together an old Schwinn frame. The object was to buy no parts or paint. Only use what I have on hand to assemble four bikes from "Bare-bones " frames. This worked out good with the Covid lock-up thing.



The Schwinn frame looked pretty plain, so I cut some stencils and added the frame darts. Painted by brush with Lead paint, "One Shot" ivory enamel.



Next up was a very rusted, original paint Colson. Took it apart [ with the aid of a torch] and got it back up & back on the road. Still need some rusty truss rods to finish it off.[ Anybody got a rusty pair they can part with for 30 bucks, plus shipping???



Next bike was a beat to death 49 J.C.Higgins. I had 4 spoke-less Murray rims and this 49 frame, plus a 1950. I've spent the last two weeks painting the parts up and piecing them together.



Also, I hung the 36 black Ranger from the ceiling.
Going to paint some flames on the tank of this 50 Merc.


I've been very busy in the "Shop." It's the only place to be in these trying times. Be safe everyone and keep having fun, wherever your workplace is.   One last note: The Roadmaster on the stand was also done by hand with brush many years ago, by me.  Good old  lead paint. Can't beat it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm fortunate to have 2 garages, one used as a shop.....It took quite some time to get it where it is.....I try hard to keep it clean & organized.....













And then I start 15 different projects, and this happens.......


----------



## kreika (Apr 28, 2020)

Usually just outside my mancave door. In the shade, of course. If the weathers poor, then in a overly packed garage. Usually just wait for good weather though.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 28, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Monkey arms, you are a lucky man indeed! I have a small dorm sized fridge in my storage shed but only have room for a six pack and some freezee pops but it's better than nothing especially on a muggy hot wisconsin summer  day. Enjoy. Razin.





razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice to meet you Eric. My names Mark and I'm a hoard a bikeaholic.





Nice to meet you too, Mark! You have some nice rides!    However I cheat a bit as the fridge in the kitchen is right by the door to the garage......


----------



## Superman1984 (Apr 28, 2020)

Ol'school out in the yard or anywhere in the house I can without a mess being made. Lol


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Nice to meet you too, Mark! You have some nice rides!    However I cheat a bit as the fridge in the kitchen is right by the door to the garage......



That"s okay. I have to pedal six blocks to get to mine, unles i just grab a cold one out of the fridge here at the house. It's all good. Razin.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 28, 2020)

*Like most Chris,,My shop,, here at Da house ,,is filled with Bikes and or other projects,,So I rely on my other shop ,The Town of Fairfax Corp Yard ,where I work,,,,Here I have all da tools ,,da room,every thing needed to work on my projects.Here is what I am wrenchin on ,,a 34 Shelby.Most of said tools were needed for this Re build,,,This Shop is open to me 24/7,,365,,a block away from my house,,Do It Once ,,and Rely on The Corp Yard,,For All Your Rebuild Needs!!!!









*


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh RUDY! WOW! @RUDY CONTRATTI
YOU Scored the Traveler!
I stared at that often... Congratulations!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 28, 2020)

*Umm Trip3 Have you been out in the sun ,,Way to much???That happens to be a 1934 *Raleigh *Built..outta England,,to da point I have to use metric tools ,,saw cutters,,chain saws ,,,,ETC... to finish this thing ,,Good Guess ,,wrong  Bike   *


----------



## Jimmy V (Apr 28, 2020)

I alternate between the garage and my basement.  I have a workbench and well lit work area with a bike stand in the basement. My basement is dry and warm in the winter, but nice and cool on a humid summer day.  I do most of my work in the basement but I don't like to do deep cleaning of parts down there because of the fumes. My bikes are stored in the basement too. I don't have much spare space in the garage, just a workbench. Cars, car stuff, and other non-bike projects battle for space.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2020)

Since my Wife doesn't let me work on my bikes, I go over to my girlfriends house and work on things over there.


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2020)

Usually in the garage but on nice days I like using the driveway.Sometimes the basement in the winter.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2020)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> Here is what I am wrenchin on ,,a 34 Shelby.



Come on, I'm talking about your pics; This traveller.


RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Umm Trip3 Have you been out in the sun ,,Way to much???That happens to be a 1934 *Raleigh *Built..outta England,,to da point I have to use metric tools ,,saw cutters,,chain saws ,,,,ETC... to finish this thing ,,Good Guess ,,wrong Bike *






In your shop pics, these parts are laying about, waiting your expertise.
No??
That's no Raleigh....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I work on mine in the car-port.
I need a good maintenance mechanic, that loves to make it purrr-fect.
Yes, I know I'm Dreaming.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

When I'm too lazy to pull the car out right here--notice the hi-tech bike stand. Its just like the one I use when I was eight! V/r Shawn


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 29, 2020)

Mostly work on my bikes in my basement. Occasionally on the patio when the weather is nice. The basement stays pretty much the same temperature all year. Painting and solvent use is in the shed where it's well ventilated. Stay healthy,have fun and enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 29, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> Come on, I'm talking about your pics; This traveller.
> 
> View attachment 1183690
> In your shop pics, these parts are laying about, waiting your expertise.
> ...



What a GREAT looking bike!


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 30, 2020)

I found the cardboard from the top of a double-long pallet in the recycling bin at work. Barely fit in my station wagon. I call it the pit.  It helps to catch the squirrelly parts that want to roll underneath stuff and out of sight.  This is in one corner of my basement.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 30, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I found the cardboard from the top of a double-long pallet in the recycling bin at work. Barely fit in my station wagon. I call it the pit.  It helps to catch the squirrelly parts that want to roll underneath stuff and out of sight.  This is in one corner of my basement.
> View attachment 1184583



That's an awesome idea. Works for me. I will have to try that myself. Thanks and Ride On. Razib.


Q¹


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 30, 2020)

Brilliant idea for the type of bikes you typically work on with loose bearings @3-speeder !


----------



## Chavez (Apr 30, 2020)

Wherever they break!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 30, 2020)

The backyard doesn't always look as pretty as it did and the 1st photo.   This is what a couple days later it looks like.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Apr 30, 2020)

Front driveway and garage, rear patio and rear yard paint booth(s). Garage or basement for paint curing.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 30, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> The backyard doesn't always look as pretty as it did and the 1st photo.   This is what a couple days later it looks like.
> View attachment 1184703



Better yet, looks like a back yard open air bike shop. I really dig it. Has a really rustic feel to it. I would much rather work out doors on my bikes than inside any day. Great pix. Enjoy and Ride On. Razin.


----------



## 3-speeder (May 1, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Brilliant idea for the type of bikes you typically work on with loose bearings @3-speeder !



Yeah, Raleigh likes their bearings like I like my eggs, cage free.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 1, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Yeah, Raleigh likes their bearings like I like my eggs, cage free.



Man, you got that right! I'm working on a 69 Raleigh Ltd 3 speed and all the bearings are cage free including a Raleigh made Phillip's parts bike. Really fun stuff. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 1, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> I found the cardboard from the top of a double-long pallet in the recycling bin at work. Barely fit in my station wagon. I call it the pit.  It helps to catch the squirrelly parts that want to roll underneath stuff and out of sight.  This is in one corner of my basement.
> View attachment 1184583



I wanted to ask you what kind of station wagon are we talking about? I just love old wagons. Could you possibly post a pic or two when you get a chance. Wagon On. Razin.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 1, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> The backyard doesn't always look as pretty as it did and the 1st photo. This is what a couple days later it looks like.
> View attachment 1184703




Yeah....those two bikes in the foreground really look like they’re cluttering up the yard! 
If you wanna get rid of some of those extra boxes, you can pack the bikes with ‘em and ship ‘em to me! 
Just sayin’....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 1, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Yeah....those two bikes in the foreground really look like they’re cluttering up the yard!
> If you wanna get rid of some of those extra boxes, you can pack the bikes with ‘em and ship ‘em to me!
> Just sayin’....
> 
> ...



There might be something nice is the boxes too.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 1, 2020)

Well, feel free to send it along...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (May 1, 2020)

Depends.. either basement (repairs)or garage (paint).. basement gets a little cozy in the winter


----------



## 3-speeder (May 1, 2020)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I wanted to ask you what kind of station wagon are we talking about? I just love old wagons. Could you possibly post a pic or two when you get a chance. Wagon On. Razin.



I'll have to find some of my old pictures. My first wagon was a 1980 Ford Fairmont with a straight 6 and was soon dubbed The Bobsled, as my name is Bob. That was in the mid nineties. Man I could tell ya some stories.  Anyway, my last wagon was a 99 Saturn SW1.  I will look for those pictures


----------



## Steve Johnson (May 2, 2020)

Little bicycle section in a corner of my wood shop.


----------



## aloisiojones (May 2, 2020)

Sven said:


> I work in my 10x14 shed. I usually push my small fleet of bikes outside to give me more room to move around.
> During the cold months, I work in my living room or kitchen table. I had my truing stand on the kitchen table for a while during this winter.
> And let's not forget my picnic table. I'll flip the bike over on that and operate.
> 
> ...



I'm looking for a truing stand for building complete wheels ... it appears that this is a Bike Hand stand if so what is your opinion?


----------



## Nashman (May 2, 2020)

In the basement usually ( in Winter for sure) but on the driveway or garage or deck on a quilted moving blanket. After 35+ years in the hobby I finally bought a bike work stand on Amazon, but only used it a few times. Sure saves the back and knees!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 2, 2020)

I'm fortunate enough to have two shops,  basement for winter, garage for the summer.
Just cleaned the basement one. Now to get the garage going.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2020)

Here is my playground, indoors:




Outside:


----------



## mike j (May 2, 2020)

This is where the magic happens. Back in the woods behind our house, we border a large state park. Hikers, ATV'er, haven't had any problems. I have a budget of 20.00 per year on the upkeep, so far been under.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2020)

mike j said:


> This is where the magic happens. Back in the woods behind our house, we border a large state park. Hikers, ATV'er, haven't had any problems. I have a budget of 20.00 per year on the upkeep, so far been under.
> 
> View attachment 1185896




If that was here in AZ the tarp upkeep would cost double your yearly budget.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Today at 2:30 PM)

When its minus 10C outside, and therefore unpleasant in the garage, we sneak the bike and stand in through the backdoor and work on it in the family room.

Frau Fritz is so tolerant!


----------



## Ernbar (48 minutes ago)

All work is done in the garage. It’s a big garage with 3 car bays. I open the main large door, turn on the fans and tunes listening to Three Dog Night, Chicago, Badfinger….😉


----------

